# John Deere 2210 Starter repair kit?



## wsrison2210 (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Does anyone know if there is a starter repair kit available for a 2004 John Deere 2201 with a DENSO starter? I have an intermittent problem with the starter on mine. It works most of the time but about every 50 starts it will just click and I have to take the starter off and turn the motor then put it back. 

Thanks,
William


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi wsrison2210,

Good to have you here on the tractor forum.

If you have to turn the starter motor to get it to work, this indicates a dead commutator section in the armature. A rebuild kit will not fix this. 

I assume that you have cleaned all battery and starter connections? When it clicks, have you tried jumping across the battery/starter connections on the solenoid? Might be a faulty safety switch?

Contact your dealership regarding a rebuild kit (I don't know if they make them). It will probably cost half as much as a new aftermarket starter. Keep an eye on ebay for an aftermarket starter for your tractor.


----------

